
Japan: Streets at Night (Photography) - tosh
https://designyoutrust.com/2019/05/photographer-jun-yamamoto-captures-the-magic-of-japan-streets-at-night/
======
pmlnr
There are so many layers of post production on these photos I'd barely call
them photographs any more. Especially the flares around the lights: no
distortion even on the edges, all of them look uniform, even if they come from
different light sources...

EDIT That said, kudos for the patience, it takes a long while to acquire the
source material.

EDIT2 As art, it's good work. But this is not what I'd label photography.

EDIT3 img { display: block; max-height: 98vh; max-width: 100%; width:auto;
height:auto; margin: 0 auto; } helps a lot to auto-size images for max height
of the display.

~~~
loser777
Is there a name for this "orange and blue" style that I see pretty often? Is
it replicating a type of film or just a style that's in vogue?

~~~
BarkMore
It's called "orange and teal". Search for "orange and teal" to find
explanations on why the style is popular and tutorials on how to create the
style in image and video editing applications.

------
trnglina
Well, "Japan"—it's all Tokyo, from what I can tell; and a fairly typical
depiction of it as well. The photographs are nice, and some of the shots are
really stunning, but there's so much more magic in the nights of Japan than
just in Tokyo.

In cities like Fukuoka, and Sapporo, as the sky darkens, a warmish glow rises
from the central and side streets. The polished office towers and department
stores that grab your eyes during the day fade alongside the sun, and, soon
enough, it's the tiny izakaya and restaurants, nestled in side-streets or
sandwiched between larger buildings, that become the centre of attention. All
around, people in suits and shirts alike stumble across and through the
streets with little order or care. For many of them, it seems as though this
is the only time in the day when they're not _going somewhere_.

In contrast, smaller places like Hakodate, or Fukushima, and even much of
Tokyo, lose their bustle entirely. There might be the occasional young man or
woman, standing outside a izakaya, trying to entice the last few wandering
gaggles of businessmen in, but otherwise, it's as though the entire city has
shut down. There are few stray lights in any of the surrounding buildings, and
while the periodic street-lamps keep the path ahead visible, they do little to
relieve the sleepy calmness that seems to permeate everything. The parks are
empty; spots in parking lots are only filled sporadically; and even the
bicycles, that are usually littered across Japanese sidewalks, largely
disappear.

And there are many, many more varieties still, in different cities and
different regions. I find it unfortunate that there are so few photographs of
these scenes of Japan—so much focus is put on certain unique things: sakura,
Fuji, the Tokyo Metropolis and the like, that the smaller deviations on more
familiar things are ignored. If one only looks at these photographs, they may
get the sense that Japan is much more different than it may actually be,
especially if one's from North America or Europe.

------
davesque
Don't get why everyone's so down on these photos. I enjoyed them. I've spent
time over there and they made me nostalgic for travelling there.

~~~
dwd
Agree, I was there a month or so back and it made me instantly nostalgic. What
these photos don't capture though is the sound - particularly when standing in
the crowd in the rain at Shibuya crossing. Every photo makes it seem like the
city is eerily silent which is far from the truth.

------
ebg13
Reminds me of
[https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/OrangeBlueContra...](https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/OrangeBlueContrast)

~~~
tosh
Pixel Artist Mark Ferrari also talks about the contrast aesthetics between
warm and cool colors:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMcJ1Jvtef0&t=2192](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMcJ1Jvtef0&t=2192)

------
miguelmota
As someone who knows nothing about photography, I thought the pics looked
pretty cool.

~~~
o2l
This perspective of viewing when you know nothing about a subject and having
an opinion only based on the work itself, and not instantly comparing it to
something similar you saw the other day or claiming it's not even that hard or
that pics have been heavily edited ( I believed that they weren't since the
title said photography ). Do people lose this perspective of looking at
something with fresh eyes when they know a little or too much about it ?

~~~
thirdsun
I think they do, but I'd say that's a good thing - a natural development and
evolvement of your taste. Slowly and after collecting countless more reference
points you learn to view art, work, things in context and comparison to other
works.

Of course this also applies to the things that once inspired you at the start
of your journey - now you can see if they stand the test of time (and
developed taste) and still impress after having dug much deeper into the
subject, genre or category. After all Miles Davis' "Kind Of Blue", which was
probably a starting point for many listeners trying to get into jazz,
certainly still is an alltime classic and favorite of experts and enthusiasts.

------
amake
I didn't even have to open the link to know this would be another set of Blade
Runner-esque shots of city neon. This style is so ubiquitous it's practically
a meme at this point.

------
kazinator
This artist is just using the subject matter to explore his love of a
filtering method that seems to involve reducing the the dynamic range, as well
as the color space to blues and oranges.

------
MrBlue
Would love to see the same images pre-HDR filters.

------
o10449366
It seems like photographers nowadays are only capable of portraying eastern
Asia in one way: rainy alleyways, streets, and taxies at night, splitoned
lazily to complementary colors in Lightroom. It takes maybe five minutes to
create these pictures and they're done to death at this point.

